# Was ist 5.1 oder 7.1 headset  und was lohnt sich für mich?



## DasKartoffel (4. Januar 2015)

*Was ist 5.1 oder 7.1 headset  und was lohnt sich für mich?*

Hallo
Ich habe vor kurzem einen pc zusammengebaut und brauche natürlich noch ein headset deswegen bin ich hier
also vorab ich weiß überhaupt nicht was mit 5.1 und 7.1 gemeint ist wenn ihr mir irgendwie alles erklären könntet wäre das super nett
ich bin darauf ausgelegt gegner zu orten z.b. Arma III weil das bei shootern eine wichtige rolle spielt ich habe jedoch keine Soundkarte und
mir ist das Logitech g430 aufgefallen was 7.1 hat was ich aber schwer einschätzen kann was das heißen soll

Das einzige was ich weiß ist das beim surround 4 oder mehr lautsprecher eingebaut sind mit jedoch schlechter qualität und ein "normales" nur 2 und dann das räumliche nicht so gut einzuschätzen ist jedoch weiß ich nicht mehr tut mir leid falls ich irgendwas falsches sage aber 

kann mir jemand ein headset empfehlen fürs zocken (50-85 euro) 
und mir mal erklären was dieses 5.1 und 7.1 zu bedeuten hat? 

Danke im vorraus 

Edit: 
ich habe das Asrock h97 mit 7.1 soundchip falls das erwähnenswert war


----------



## claster17 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was ist 5.1 oder 7.1 headset  und was lohnt sich für mich?*

Ich empfehle folgende Artikel:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/191718-einkaufsfuehrer-headsets-und-kopfhoerer.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-pc-audio-einfuehrung-kaufberatung-links.html


----------



## Combi (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was ist 5.1 oder 7.1 headset  und was lohnt sich für mich?*

also 5 und 7.1 headsets sind theoretisch gesehen,mist.
ich zocke seit über 18 jahren shooter und hatte nie son ding.
stereo-headsets sind um einiges besser.
ne anständige soundkarte und ein headset-kopfhörer und du bist einiges besser aufgestellt,als mit so nem
marketing-gag.
die soka emuliert 5.1 und du hast ebenso ein räumliches klangverhalten.nur qualitativ einiges besser.
nimm ein gutes headset,superlux,akg oder ähnliches und rüste später mit einer guten soundkarte nach.
da hast du mehr und eine ebenso gute ortung.


----------



## azzih (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was ist 5.1 oder 7.1 headset  und was lohnt sich für mich?*

Naja das mit der Surroundemulation über die Soundkarte klappt auch net immer wirklich gut. Hab ne Essence STX + Beyerdynamic DT880 und der emulierte 5.1 Sound klingt furchtbar. Ich spiele immer im Stereo Modus und die Ortung in Shootern klappt vorzüglich.


----------



## DasKartoffel (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was ist 5.1 oder 7.1 headset  und was lohnt sich für mich?*

also ich glaube ich werde mir keine soundkarte zulegen in den nächsten 2 jahren und bis dann hätte ich gerne ein headset wo ihr mir empfehlen könntet? und danke für das schnelle antworten


----------



## DarthPflaume (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was ist 5.1 oder 7.1 headset  und was lohnt sich für mich?*

kommt drauf an ob offen QPAD QH-85 Gaming Headset schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder geschlossen Kingston HyperX Cloud schwarz (KHX-H3CL/WR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ist so mit das beste fürs geld und recht gut verarbeitet auch noch im Gegensatz zu den Logitech hs mit sollbruchstelle


----------



## DasKartoffel (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was ist 5.1 oder 7.1 headset  und was lohnt sich für mich?*

ich schaue mir die beiden an und werde mir eines zulegen und nochmal danke 
was ist der unterschied zwischen offen und geschlossen?


----------



## DarthPflaume (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was ist 5.1 oder 7.1 headset  und was lohnt sich für mich?*

offen= lässt geräusche durch. also wenn du viele Nebengeräusche hast bzw. andere personen im zimmer sind nicht geeignet. meist etwas weiger bass aber ein größere bühne.
geschlossen isoliert von der Außenwelt meist etwas basslastiger


----------



## DasKartoffel (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was ist 5.1 oder 7.1 headset  und was lohnt sich für mich?*

okey danke


----------

